# BMW Relay For Life - M School Raffle



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Dear BMW Friends,

As some of you may or may not know we have recently lost some employees at the BMW Performance Center to cancer. Three years ago a very close friend and Driving Instructor here, Ben Burrell, was diagnosed and lost his battle with cancer. In June of this year, another friend and co-worker, Kris Tsonis, was diagnosed with this disease and lost her battle one month later. Personally I've lost three close friends and my uncle to cancer over the last three years and feel the need to do everything I can to help fight back against this disease.

I'm helping organize a BMW Relay For Life event that will be held at the BMW Performance Center on October 4th. It's an overnight event that will benefit the American Cancer Society. What I need from you is your support in this important cause by making a secure, tax-deductible donation online using any of the links below.

*M School Raffle* - we will be raffling off a One Day M School on the night of the event. The raffle tickets are $5 each. For each donation in $5 increments through the link below, I will complete a raffle ticket for you and enter it into the drawing (i.e. A $20 donation would get you 4 tickets).

***When you make the donation, please fill out the "*Personal Note*" section with your *name* and *contact info *(either email or phone number). This will be the information I'll enter on the raffle tickets on your behalf.***

** To make a tax deductible donation for raffle tickets, please click here*.

** To purchase a Luminaria in remembrance of someone, please click here.*

We are also looking for event sponsors. If you are interested in becoming a sponsor, please see the sponsorship form attached. We have three sponsorship levels available that range from $100 to $500. We will need to have all the sponsorship forms turned in by September 26th.

Any local Bimmerfest members are welcome to come out to our Relay For Life event on October 4th. The event will run from 7pm - 7am. There will be plenty of entertainment and we will be selling tickets to take Hot Laps on the High Speed Track in a BMW M5. A silent auction will also be held that night for various items.

Whatever you can give will help - it all adds up! I greatly appreciate your support for this worthy cause!

Sincerely,
Jonathan Stribble


----------



## Interested (Sep 7, 2005)

*Glad to Do It*

Jonathan,

Great work. Thanks for the opportunity to help.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Interested said:


> Jonathan,
> 
> Great work. Thanks for the opportunity to help.


Thanks for your help & support! :thumbup::clap::bow:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you Jonathan! Happy to contribute... It sounds like a great event :thumbup:

Hope to see you soon


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

SJAPoc said:


> Thank you Jonathan! Happy to contribute... It sounds like a great event :thumbup:
> 
> Hope to see you soon


Thanks a bunch! I really appreciate your support! :thumbup::clap::bow:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Good idea Jonathan!

We've all lost friends and relatives to cancer and it's good to take the time to remember them.

I was fond of Ben Burrell also having listened to his great stories during visits to the PC and his style as a instructor. 

Hope to see you again soon!

Steve


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

SteveT said:


> Good idea Jonathan!
> 
> We've all lost friends and relatives to cancer and it's good to take the time to remember them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve for your help!

Ben was a great driving instructor and friend. He had a ton of great stories and a knack for telling them. I've been blessed to have been associated with some really great people in my life that have taught me many great lessons.

Thanks again to you and all the other Bimmerfest members who are stepping up to help with this cause :thumbup::clap::bow:


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Jonathan, thanks for setting this up. It's a great cause, count me in! :thumbup:

Erik


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Erik for your help and support! :thumbup::clap::bow:

I'm just glad to be able to help as this disease affects so many people!

Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

You bet, plus if I win we get to meet again! :thumbup: 

Erik


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

I have had a few friends and family members die from cancer myself. Done!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You guys are the best :thumbup:

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU :thumbup::clap::bow:


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Done, good luck with the event.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for your contribution *BMW Power*. It is greatly appreciated!

:thumbup::clap::bow:


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

I had almost forgotten about this.  Finally got it done today.

But, I will be there on Monday - for a one day M School - a Birthday present from my wife


----------



## jgp135i (Aug 24, 2008)

Got my donation in. C'mon raffle Gods!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks DBville & jgp135i :thumbup:

I greatly appreciate your help and support for this cause. It is going to be a beautiful weekend for the event and I'm hopping for a great turnout.

DBville - Happy Birthday! If you happen to be in town for Saturday night, please come join us.

Thanks again to everyone on Bimmerfest for your support and donations. I'm blessed to have such great friends :thumbup::clap::bow:


----------



## kaldenbk (Aug 25, 2008)

> *M School Raffle* - we will be raffling off a One Day M School on the night of the event. The raffle tickets are $5 each. For each donation in $5 increments through the link below, I will complete a raffle ticket for you and enter it into the drawing (i.e. A $20 donation would get you 4 tickets).
> 
> Sincerely,
> Jonathan Stribble


Jonathan, you didn't mention how long us procrastinators could put this off and still your help with the raffle tickets; though I realize it is never to late to donate to the cause.

I hope the relay goes well for you. I wish I could be there.

Thanks for taking the initiative. :thumbup:

Brian


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

kaldenbk said:


> Jonathan, you didn't mention how long us procrastinators could put this off and still your help with the raffle tickets; though I realize it is never to late to donate to the cause.
> 
> I hope the relay goes well for you. I wish I could be there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian :thumbup:

The M School Raffle will be drawn during the event tomorrow night. I highly encourage anyone who wants to make a donation for raffle tickets to do so before noon tomorrow.

When I arrive tomorrow to start setting up, I fill out raffle tickets for any donations that have been made between tonight and noon tomorrow. I will post the winner of the drawing for everyone on Bimmerfest to see.

The site will be live for several weeks after the event for anyone that still wants to donate to the American Cancer Society.

Thanks again to everyone that has been able to help me raise money for this worthy cause and volunteer to come out and help :thumbup::clap::bow:


----------

